
The Rookie and the Zetas: A Drug Cartel's Horse-Racing Empire - samclemens
http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/the-rookie-and-the-zetas-how-the-feds-took-down-a-drug-cartels-horse-racing-empire-7114858
======
NickHaflinger
The short version: The Zetas were money laundering through a U.S. horse
breeding and racing operation.

